# Freddy's Greatest Hits



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL Atomic Mystery Monster!! I have that on Vinyl(sp?) and no record player to play it on! I have never gotten to listen to it! Thank you so much for the mp3's!! I thought that record was a lost cause!









My Halloween Galleries


----------

